# Chasing tax cheats



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

I received an email stating that I may be receiving a request from my electricity provider, asking for the catastral reference for my property as requested by the Hacienda,
So it seems they really are checking bills to see if people are resident or non resident in Spain, therefor looking at tax liabilities.


----------



## alborino (Dec 13, 2014)

extranjero said:


> I received an email stating that I may be receiving a request from my electricity provider, asking for the catastral reference for my property as requested by the Hacienda,
> So it seems they really are checking bills to see if people are resident or non resident in Spain, therefor looking at tax liabilities.


Be interested to know who the email was from? Are they using an agency?


----------



## smitty5668 (Feb 25, 2015)

alborino said:


> Be interested to know who the email was from? Are they using an agency?


my thoughts exactly


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

It's from Iberswitch , who was contacted by the electricity company
It was mentioned form several sources, some time ago, that the Hacienda uses utility bills to determine residency, and therefore catch tax evaders
Good, if it works!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

I saw something about this the other day, but I didn't post it because they say it every year. Anyway, here it is in English.

http://spanishnewstoday.com/spanish...t-the-black-economy_21052-a.html#.VQm1iOFp3Zc

! Spanish News Today - Spanish Tax Authorities Search Internet For Undeclared Property Rentals


----------



## alborino (Dec 13, 2014)

extranjero said:


> It's from Iberswitch , who was contacted by the electricity company
> It was mentioned form several sources, some time ago, that the Hacienda uses utility bills to determine residency, and therefore catch tax evaders
> Good, if it works!


Are you a customer of Iberswitch extranjero? I'd be very annoyed if I heard from them out of the blue.


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

Yes, why should I be annoyed ? They were only informing me that I might receive an email and to ignore it if I wanted to, as the electric company could find this info themselves if they wished to.


----------



## alborino (Dec 13, 2014)

extranjero said:


> Yes, why should I be annoyed ?


Extranjero no reason as you are a customer but I mistakenly thought you had suggested they were acting for the Spanish authorities. Sorry for that.



extranjero said:


> They were only informing me that I might receive an email and to ignore it if I wanted to, as the electric company could find this info themselves if they wished to.


But I'm still bemused why that might indicate a spanish government process to track fraud. And why Iberswitch appear to be suggesting a lack of cooperation. But insanity in Spain is nothing new


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

I would tend to treat the whole thing with a modicum of suspicion.


----------



## larryzx (Jul 2, 2014)

Of course the usage pattern of electricity, water, telephones, etc. can point to how often a property is used. 

If the owner is non-resident and does not show an income form letting, that might lead Hacienda to ask questions if the useage patterns show a high occupancy rate. 

Many people believe the authorities cannot check when they come and go, or whether they are letting. Of course the simplest way to know what’s going on is ask the neighbours. There are of course a multiplicity of other indicators too.


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Ah but I have that sussed.

When I shift over there I have a cunning plan

Wherever I rent I wont switch on their lights or use their phone etc. 

I shall also wash in nearby stream 

Untraceable- me 1, system 0!!!!


----------

